# Fs: new Penn SSV 6500 LL. Baitrunner



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Brand new in box reel
Looks like the same as the newer model SSVI 6500LL

Those and this sell around 170 180s average.


I'm looking at $150 shipped..
Paypal


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

130 shipped. 
Needs to go. I dont use it. Just sitting here on shelf.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

NLA. Closed.


----------

